# Measuring tape - version II



## Niki (31 Oct 2006)

Good day

This version gives me:
1. Stronger spring action
2. No clamps needed
3. Mounting of the tool cord takes seconds and it's safer.

Note: Alter the dimensions according to your ceiling height and tape length. 

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Measuring%20tape/MT06.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Aragorn (31 Oct 2006)

The innovation continues....!

With Festool tools you can even leave the power lead permenantly attached to the wire, and just change over the tools.

Yet another great reason to buy Festool (like I needed one!) :lol:


----------



## Niki (31 Oct 2006)

Thank you Aragorn

I have the "Kress" (Made in Germany) Hammer drill and they have the same "patent", you can connect 2M or 5M cords. 
My EB TS has the same but "cord is not included".

niki


----------



## Anonymous (1 Nov 2006)

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## WellsWood (1 Nov 2006)

Mr_Grimsdale":3vu3fc1p said:


> Niki
> OT but I just wondered if you had noticed Steve Maskery's ingenious set square device here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RdAQj8nFc
> Just up your street!
> 
> ...



At the risk of hijacking your thread Niki, and it is in no way intended to detract from your inventiveness - how you get anything built and still have time to come up with all this stuff is a mystery to me, the un-named squaring device in Steves video is nothing short of a revelation! It really deserves a name, and that name should be a "household" one in woodworking circles (maybe it has and this just shows my ignorance). The only trouble is, I now have to drag up my schoolboy geometry to figure out _why_ it works. And then of course I have to go immediately to the workshop and make one!!

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (1 Nov 2006)

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## Niki (1 Nov 2006)

Thank you for the link Jacob
It is indeed ingenious, very innovative idea and so simple to make, I love it.

The idea is simple and at least 3000 years old. Pythagoras was talking but nobody was listening (including me).

Steve Maskery made actually something like 2 triangles with the same length legs. When you put it against a frame of exactly 90*, with the center leg at the corner, it creates 2 triangles that the sum of the angles of each is 180* but only if the frame that you are checking is exactly 90*, if not, you cannot create 2 triangles of 180* each.
So, if one leg is short or long the corner is not of 90*

INGENIOUS

Thanks again
niki


----------



## WellsWood (1 Nov 2006)

Niki":1exv8h6t said:


> The idea is simple and at least 3000 years old. Pythagoras was talking but nobody was listening (including me).
> 
> niki



..maybe a good name would be "Pythagoras' needle" then :lol: 

surprisingly, after 35 years the geometry came back to me and it was obvious as soon as I sketched it out. Can't understand why I've never seen a commercially made version though :? 

Mark


----------



## Niki (1 Nov 2006)

I made the instrument and I was very disappointed (to see that some frames are not square).

It must be made very precisely, any small deviation from the length or not centered apexes, will "cost" you in inaccuracy. 

To make it more pictorial, I took pictures of 2 different positions.
You can see that at any position it will create 90* (yellow lines).
So, if the angle is less than 90*, the center leg (short) will be in the air. If the angle is greater than 90* one of the points of the long leg will not touch the frame.

niki


----------

